
Apple's open secret: SproutCore is Cocoa for the Web - markbao
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/16/apples_open_secret_sproutcore_is_cocoa_for_the_web.html
======
bayareaguy
Since <http://www.sproutcore.com> isn't too happy right now, folks may want to
go straight to <http://code.google.com/p/sproutcore> instead.

------
jimbokun
Is 280 North using this? Their "Objective-J" source code looks like a very
similar idea, at least.

~~~
markbao
They're not. Objective-J/Cappuccino is made by 280North.

